# group build



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

So, I don't have much time to build anymore, but when ever I do a new build I always use the same template when making myself new slingshots. However, not two has ever came out even close to the same. As I am shaping and laminating, the wood kind of loses shape of the initial template.

My idea is seeing how many different artists on here want to participate in a group build. If anybody is interested let me know here, after like 2 weeks we would call a close to sign up. The build off, if you will, would consist of this group of people all desiging a slingshot from an agreed on template, and see how many spin offs we can get from the same design.


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

Interesting, I would like a go at it.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh, I like this. Count me in please.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Interesting idea, I will participate.


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

I'll give it a go


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Cool idea. Me too.


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll give it a try.

Melvin


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I'm in on this one! It going to be great!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Sounds like a great idea and I will watch with interest ... every single thing that has to do with wood working or crafts, I will ruin it. I have gotten some very nice naturals from folks on this forum, and tried to put a lanyard hole in the handle .... completely ruined the sling and tossed it ... this has happened a few times.

My idea of a waxed custom finish is to spray it down with Pledge - ONCE ! ... I do NOT have the patients for more than one coat. I stained some ply slings by dunking them in the can of stain ... I can't sit around and wipe on a finish, to heck with that ! It took me close to a month to learn how to tie a constrictor knot ... I'm dead serious ----- (now I can do it in my sleep)

Soooo, I look forward to the great and varied talents on this forum to do their magic .... you guys are incredible !

wll


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds interesting. One of the first thing I did when I started was to join one of these. Lets see what happens.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

I like this i think i could put add to the design


----------



## joe_mcdogwad (Sep 19, 2014)

Sounds like a blast! I'd definitely be up for it.


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Sounds interesting, good challenge, sign me up. Piney Creek


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Im in! Maybe even have a random trade of the entrees afterwards?


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

I can wait to see all the different builds! I am no craftsman, but I will thoroughly enjoy seeing all the shooters!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm going to give this thread a few more days and then I guess we can all agree on a template to use. I was thinking something from the template section so everybody has access to it. Anybody favor one more than the other? I know I favor OTT but I can do TTF as well.


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Your outline sounds good to me. No preferences. Piney Creek


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Okay well looks like there is no more people interested. Might as well kick this off. Does anybody have a template preference?


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

My preference is anything TTF.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

How about a basic shape that "could" be TTF or "could" be OTT. It would be up to builder to choose materials, profile, attachment, etc....

something like this


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

I agree but lose the scout look.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

I like the "top Shot" template that can be made also OTT or TTF.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I for one love the template TSM posted. Would everybody else be cool with that? You can always rasp a more preferable shape of you so choose. This is actually very close to my everyday template, so I am a little biased hahaha. What does everybody think, yay or nay? And TSM, is there a way we could a printable version of that template?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Click the picture and hit save as to your downloads. Crop and size as you like


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

This sound like fun. Am I too late to join in?


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm on it. Going to the shop this afternoon. Piney Creek


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

No way can opener. Never to late my friend. I haven't even printed the template yet hahaha


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

TSM said:


> How about a basic shape that "could" be TTF or "could" be OTT. It would be up to builder to choose materials, profile, attachment, etc....
> something like this
> 
> 
> ...


 I like it.


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

The pattern is fine it's veery similar if not spot on what I already use. I was looking forward to seeing something more ergonomically shaped BUT if we're going to do a random trade we should all be "satisfied" TTF AND OTF shooters alike also band attachment should be a consideration as well as tubes any feedback in this area gents? And ladies if you're out there.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I personally can not sign up for a random trade portion. I can't afford the chance of having to ship over seas. How about we Try to have the build portion completed and pictures posted by the fifteenth?

If anybody else wants to set up the trade portion, feel free. Just have to count me out of it.

Quentin


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Id be up for trying this hopefully I can wangle some spare time. Ive had an idea for a while id like to try depends if I can fit it into that template.


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

ChapmanHands said:


> I personally can not sign up for a random trade portion. I can't afford the chance of having to ship over seas. How about we Try to have the build portion completed and pictures posted by the fifteenth?
> 
> If anybody else wants to set up the trade portion, feel free. Just have to count me out of it.
> 
> Quentin


I'm in the same boat. Agree with the rest. Piney


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I had a great afternoon out in the shop. Mostly uninterrupted  I hope this is the right template.  I made mine from 1/2" aluminum. I was going to make it larger and I thought about making it smaller so it would fit in an Altoids tin. If I made it bigger the pinch grip area was too wide for me. I felt it was not in the spirit of the project to change the template very much. This is a fine compact shooter for OTT. I have many that are around this size. I would not be very comfortable shooting it TTF. I like a little more room for that. I used faux tortoise shell for the scales. I like the slot system for flat bands. I also have a lanyard hole because shooting a small frame like this it is easy to loose your grip. It was a fun project!


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

That's amazing can opener absolutely outstanding piece of work.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

BOOM!!!!! Game over, folks!! Put away your tools CanOpener just won. :bowdown:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

devils son in law said:


> BOOM!!!!! Game over, folks!! Put away your tools CanOpener just won. :bowdown:


Not at all. This is not a competition for the best slingshot. It is about how fun it will be to see all the different materials and design elements builders use for the same template. As stated in the original post.

I hope I inspire everyone to get to their projects and show us all how varied and talented all of the builders on this forum are. I want to see all the variants!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Dude! CO, that is amazing! I need to get busy.


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

It's obvious that Can Opener has thrown down the gauntlet, however, I believe there is enough talent here to give him a run for the money. I need to get going big time. Piney Creek


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

:drool: :drool: :drool: Gorgeous, CO. WOW!!! That's perfection.


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

Gentlemen,

I'm afraid I'm going to have to back out,other more pressing things.

Melvin


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

I might have to do the same will be a while before I can get the parts I need to make mine work and as usual life has slung some muck to deal with at the worst possible time. If I can get it done I will though. After CO's masterpiece I can't wait to see what comes next!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow, Randy, you knocked that one out of this world. Your metal working skills are seriously impressive. Gorgeous shooter. I have a lot of work to do to try and keep up on that one


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

ChapmanHands said:


> Wow, Randy, you knocked that one out of this world. Your metal working skills are seriously impressive. Gorgeous shooter. I have a lot of work to do to try and keep up on that one


pretty sure we are all gonna have a hard time keeping up with that one any trade for it would be mmm how do I say unfair? unequal, did I miss it or are the scales buffalo horn?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Sanch said:


> ChapmanHands said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Randy, you knocked that one out of this world. Your metal working skills are seriously impressive. Gorgeous shooter. I have a lot of work to do to try and keep up on that one
> ...


The scales are faux Tortoise shell. I really appreciate all the kind comments. I will very happily be part of the trade if it happens.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Got some pieces cut and ideas are coming together. Where y'all at?


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Plan to have everything roughed in by the end of the weekend. Spend next week on finishing and final details. Piney Creek


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Bahahaha, I have been working on the same palm swell repair and plaining wood to get ready. I will be there within a week or so


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

:slap: :slap: been workin on my catch box 2.0 and my Dreadnought, i plan on doing a simple oak one although im a little put out by the beauty already posted....i do have ali for a core but nothing in the way of scale material hmmmm maybe timr for some micarta......


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

Mine is coming along slowly. I'm still new to this so I'm learning a lot of things NOT to do lol.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I might give this a try. Though if I do produce something it will probably be late. I look forward to everyone's results.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Mine has also been coming along, been working on getting a few done to put up for sale to help cover some over seas shipping costs. Several projects and no time hahaha


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

My entry for the group build. Features a laminated bent Walnut core with Cherry fillers. Thanks for the opportunity to partisipate. Piney Creek


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That is GOOD Lookin'!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Piney Creek  Looks awesome


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I did mine in a split frame Cherry with a Cypress spacer and smoked Eucalyptus veneer and an Oak swell.


----------

